# 280zx side exhaust?



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

hey guys ive been wanting to replace the crappy exhaust on my 82 280zx. there is nothing wrong with the stocker other than the fact that it is stock. i was thinking of doing a custom side exhaust, not just exiting from the side but having the pipe come out behing the front tire and run down the rocker panel of the car and then exit in front of the rea tire. like the old stingrays. i have a decent mig welder and acces to pipe. but im asking where i should place the mufflers and how to make it dual off the origonal 280zx header? thanks guys, oh ya im going 3 inch pipe by the way.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont know if you will be able to place a traditional box muffler in there... you might be able to get a cylindrical muffler and use it as the 'pipe' running down the rocker...

side exhausts are extremely loud as well...


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

i agrre there is definatly not enough room for 2 box mufflers. and i was thinking of running two 3 inch gall packs down each side. they are 45 inches long. do you think it will still be ridiculosly lou? and if so do you think there is a chance of fitting a small muffler close to the manifold and then running pipe to the glasspacks or am i getting to cramped? i have all the welding units and torches


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

glass packs down each side, sorry typo. they are made by thrush exhaust by the way. if they are to loud does anyone know where i can find a really long skinny muffler. no bigger than 3in diameter and at least 40 inches long?


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

oh and what size should i use for the piping? its stock 2inch so would 2- 1/2 be good or should i go with a 3 inch? and i was thinking that with a glasspack that long it wouldnt be to loud considering the exhaust is being split into two, it would be like having a single 90 inch glasspack. am i dreaming or is this realistic? i dont want it TO loud


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

it will be louder than stock thats for sure... but the loudness is mostly due to the side exhaust... the sound from them will echo back into your ears making it loud... so it may not be louder but you will hear it rather than having the sound travel behind you...

if you are going for dual exhaust 2.5in will be sufficient... as for basic design a simple Y devider just after the flex pipe should do the trick... if you were going single id say go with a 3in...


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

ite thx. ive decided to go with a 3 way muffler close to the headers, its goes from a single 3in inlet to dual 2.5 inch outlets, then i will run straight pipes down the side. also 2.5inch. thanks so much guys


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you've gotta take some pics and video of this beast


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

you can count on it haha> how do i post pics and vids?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i usually use something like photobucket or image shack.. as for video.. youtube?


----------

